
Sequoia, a new OpenPGP implementation in Rust - nwalfield
https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/93mng5/ann_sequoia_a_new_openpgp_implementation/
======
jwilk
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17660368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17660368)

